# Really Cool Shopping Cart Interface



## mourningwear (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi, I found a really cool merchandising site that has a really interesting and unique shopping cart interface. Only problem is that I contacted them about opening my own shop through them, to sell my apparel, but they only focus on band merchandise.
So, the next best step is to try and find the software / interface they use.
They literally have probably about 100 shops. Here is an example of what 1 individual shop is like:
merchdirect.net/Hopesfall

Has anyone ever come across similar software like this?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Stay away from that crap. Youre customers will not know how to use it. I us computers all the time, and it took me a minute to figuire out how to use it.


----------



## mourningwear (Oct 12, 2006)

where are you at in Philadelphia (on a side note)?
I live in the area as well.

I see what you're saying. Drag and Drop isn't the only method. You can do the standard 'add to cart'.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pretty cool, but a bit slow to navigate around. Yep, you can do the standard "add to cart" in addition to "drag and drop". It's pretty neat, but the cart needs some speed improvement.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

mourningwear said:


> Hi, I found a really cool merchandising site that has a really interesting and unique shopping cart interface. Only problem is that I contacted them about opening my own shop through them, to sell my apparel, but they only focus on band merchandise.


They probably had that cart software custom-made for their site.

Are you looking for just a shopping cart, or a place that will also print and ship the shirts for you?

If you want to print and ship yourself, you might like these sites, they have a similar kind of look to that one:

http://www.bigcartel.com
http://www.shopify.com

If you want a place that prints and ships for you, you can look into a fulfillment service, such as Cafepress, Spreadshirt, etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

great link. I was wondering when I'd find out that somebody was doing this within the music industry... I knew somebody had to be doing it, and it looks like they've got quite an operation. 

but it also looks like they own they're e-commerce software:



> Over the last three years we have continued to refine and add features to our proprietary e-commerce system to ensure that our client’s stores always feature the latest technology.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Eh...I don't think the "drag, add to cart" is something to boast about...the "click, add to cart" is easy, simple and people are more familiar with this method...

Now, if there were some sort of state of the art technology where you were able to tell your computer (via voice) what things you want to add to your cart, then that's something unique...LOL!


----------



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

I really like the shopping interface of www.bustedtees.com or www.defunker.com. Does anyone know where/who I can hire to create something like that?


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

The website you are describing www.merchdirect.net is actually built on an old Adobe program that I can't remember the name, it was built primarily using flash to integrate carts and items, I went to the website and unfortunately I could not find the actual software. In response to www.bustedtees.com and defunker, both are built using oscommerce, with quite a bit of manipulation and overhaul. I have always found good programmers on www.scriptlance.com they bid on the project and you decide who you want to go with, great site for small updates and whatnot.


----------



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> The website you are describing www.merchdirect.net is actually built on an old Adobe program that I can't remember the name, it was built primarily using flash to integrate carts and items, I went to the website and unfortunately I could not find the actual software. In response to www.bustedtees.com and defunker, both are built using oscommerce, with quite a bit of manipulation and overhaul. I have always found good programmers on www.scriptlance.com they bid on the project and you decide who you want to go with, great site for small updates and whatnot.


Crib,
Thanks for the info. did you mean Merchdirect are the creators of Bustedtees or is it just an example of a similar site using oscommerce?


----------



## profet (Nov 10, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> The website you are describing www.merchdirect.net is actually built on an old Adobe program that I can't remember the name, it was built primarily using flash to integrate carts and items, I went to the website and unfortunately I could not find the actual software. In response to www.bustedtees.com and defunker, both are built using oscommerce, with quite a bit of manipulation and overhaul. I have always found good programmers on www.scriptlance.com they bid on the project and you decide who you want to go with, great site for small updates and whatnot.


As a developer for MerchDirect, I can tell you that our drag and drop cart is completely custom written in house. It is an add on to our custom shopping cart software. It has no relation to Adobe or flash. 

Our customers appreciate it as it enables them to quickly add products to their cart without refreshing pages needlessly. It still employs the tried and true "click to add to cart" functionality as well.

We are working on the voice driven technology.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums, profet!



> It still employs the tried and true "click to add to cart" functionality as well.


Good idea to offer both methods. It's neat to see something different done with shopping carts that might actually be useful.



> Our customers appreciate it as it enables them to quickly add products to their cart without refreshing pages needlessly.


Have you guys actually done a lot of useability tests with it to see how a wide range of customers handles it, or are you just going off initial feedback from emails and such?


----------



## profet (Nov 10, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Have you guys actually done a lot of usability tests with it to see how a wide range of customers handles it, or are you just going off initial feedback from emails and such?


We have done a few limited usability tests. Basically, the less tech savvy the user, the less likely they are to use, or even notice, the drag and drop functionality. We found that these people tended to click through to the product pages and use the traditional "Add To Cart" buttons.

Since most of our customers are younger, we felt that they would have a much higher tech tolerance. The feedback we have received has been very positive.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds cool! Thanks for the additional info.

Is it something you are considering selling as a shopping cart solution for other sites, or is it something you guys will keep in house?


----------

